# Odor control question? Ionic Pro



## J-man21 (Feb 6, 2008)

My growroom is my closet (3x6x6)and i closed it off into 2 section for flowering/vegetative.  I have a 400 watt HPS light in the flowering room and i use CFL in the vegetative room.  Ive added 2 fans to circulate air through both sections.  Anyways my question is, I have this Ionic pro air purifier thats about 3 ft tall.  Could i use that to remove the odor in my closet.  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5172889
I added the link to the air purifier.  I bought the air purifier from walmart for my basement like a year ago and i hardly use it.  It works awesome at removing odors.  Any1 ever use one of these be4 or will it even work?


----------



## umbra (Feb 6, 2008)

It looks like a negative ion generator. it may help. i have noticed that they effect flourescent tubes by making them flicker. since flowering is with hps in separate area, it should not be a problem.


----------

